# Colocar capacitor en amplificador de auto



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

el tema viene asi, tengo la necesidad de colocar un capacitor en paralelo con el amplificador del auto, esos capacitorsotes de 2 faradios.

el tema es que tiene que estar siempre conectado, o sea, no tiene un encendido remoto como las potencias

y no le puedo poner un rele haciendo un encendido remoto por que estaria descargado y es como un corto en el momento en que supestamente empieza a cargar, por eso se le coloca una resistencia en serie en el momento de la carga, pero solamente en el momento de la carga

el cap ya lo tengo, con display de led, aaaarrrrmoso, el tema es que no se que caranchos hacerle para que no este siempre conectado

alguna idea?alguien?

saludos

PD:heeeeeelp, que lo quiero poner yaaaa, ups, perdon por el exabrupto, jeje


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

espero esto te sirva zeta:

http://www.caraudioymas.com/

http://www.tuningpy.com/foro/car-audio/3607-instalacion-de-capacitor.html


http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090727170933AA30QJo

a las ordenes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

gracias alexus, hasta ahi sabia

mi duda es como hacer para que no quede conectado las 24 horas, que el capacitor se use solamente cuando lo voy a usar.

la unica que se me ocurrio fue asi: el remote del stereo me activa un rele y un 555, el rele tiene en su NA el comun de un segundo rele, a su vez en este segundo rele en su NC tiene la resistencia limitadora. por ende asi como esta se carga el capacitor. pasados 30 segundos el 555 conmuta el rele2, puenteando la resistencia limitadora, o sea, quedaria el capacitor conectado como debe de ser.

cuando se apaga el remote se apagaria el primer rele, cortando todo suministro de energia al sistema, la descarga del capacitor no me interesa, ya que se debe descargar completamente si se va a manipulear

al tener display el capacitor se puede ver el estado de carga, al desconectarlo completamente, sin ponerle una resistencia para que se descargue, se puede ver en el display que la tension va bajando despacio hasta los 8,5 volts, momento donde el display pierde un poco de brillo, a partir de los 7 se apaga el display, asi qeu supongo que algo se descarga, por eso cada vez que se prende el remote tienen qeu pasar 30 segundos para cargar al maximo el capacitor

como ves dependo de 2 reles de lindo tamaño hay seguro qeu hay una forma mas facil de hacerlo

en todo caso, que reles llevaria?o sea, que corriente tendrian que manejar? si me tiro por los reles ese es un calculo que no se sacar

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

dibuuuuujo! dibuuuuujo! dibuuuuujo! dibuuuuujo! dibuuuuujo! dibuuuuujo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

dale, dame un rato


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

aca esta el esquema, disculpame alexus, es que soy un nabo con esto de hacer esquemas, pero viendo el esquema y leyendo la explicacion supongo que se entiende

no estoy muy seguro de la conexion del amplificador asi como esta, por uqe esta alimentado con la resistencis, como el capacitor


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola

Me Gustaría Ayudar a La Solución Del Problema.
Pueden Darme El Valor En Ohms De La Resistencia ?
La Señal "Remote" Del Amp., Puede Energizar Un Relevador ?
Lo Que Pretendo Es Hacer Un Diagrama (Esquematico) Para Ponerlo a Su Considaración.

Saludos
a Sus Ordenes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

47 ohms como de 1 watt, mide un centimetro de largo, asi que supongo que es de 1 watt.

la señal remote sale del stereo, no del amplificador, el amplificador se enciende con esa señal, eso me falto ponerlo en el esquema, perdon

segun el stereo la señal remote puede entregar hasta 500mA, aunque en algunos stereos es de 150 mA

saludazos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 14, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> el tema viene asi, tengo la necesidad de colocar un capacitor en paralelo con el amplificador del auto, esos capacitorsotes de 2 faradios.
> 
> el tema es que tiene que estar siempre conectado, o sea, no tiene un encendido remoto como las potencias
> 
> ...



disculpen mi mas sincera expresion, pero es al RRREE pedo. no es para nada practico, no hay mejora apreciable en el funcionamiento del equipo ni nada, teoricamente se coloca para bajar la tasa de corriente de ripple por los cables que van a bateria, peeeero, si la potencia tiene colocados como corresponde sus desacoples de entrada de bateria, y estan dimensionados como corresponde, la corriente de ripple de los cables de bateria seria solamente en el rango de unos cuantos Hz, y colocando los cables que corresponden, estos no deberian ocasionar caidas apreciables, en todo caso una caida en la tension de entrada de bateria, sobre bornes del amplificador, deberia ser bien absorbido por la realimentacion del convertidor de tension que eleva la tension de alimentacion a los valores que corresponda, por lo gral el roll off de dicha realimentacion esta entre los 2 y 5khz (para frecuencias de pwm del convertidor de +50KHz) y a 2Khz no hay mucha potencia que este entregando el amplificador, las variaciones de corriente de alimentacion a esa frecuencia por variaciones de consumo es practicamente inmedible, por eso, no se dejen engañar por las casas de chuning donde te mienten diciendo que tal potencia entrega mas watts porque le pones una mamadera de 1F o un termo lumilagro de 2F


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 14, 2009)

no lo lleve a ningun lugar, le hago todo yo, ahora no tengo los problemas que tenia antes.

asi que listo

saludossss


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 14, 2009)

PD: le queres bajar la impedancia de alimentacion al amplificador poniendole semejante porongo (donde se seba el mate) y le vas a meter un rele chino? que lo unico que hace es aumentar exageradamente la ESR del capacitor? para eso no le pongas naaaada


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 14, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> no lo lleve a ningun lugar, le hago todo yo, ahora no tengo los problemas que tenia antes.
> 
> asi que listo
> 
> saludossss


comenta cuales son los problemas..


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

zeta : prestale atensión, yo no se de eso.
pero si hazard sabe y te puede explicar dale bola.

yo lo leere con curiosidad, he visto en mercadolibre y tampoco comprendi muy bien para que sirven, supuse quizas que eran para absorver las variaciones de la bateria pero me parecio igual extraño, se supone que uno que diseña algo para un auto sabe lo que hace al diseñarlo , como para tener que poner ese capacitor raro.

leere las explicaciones con interes .

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2009)

alternador hecho a nuevo(y es bastante grandesito), bateria nueva, luces bailaban al ritmo de la musica, o sea las luces del auto, como ser las de posicion, bajas y altas, ahora ya no

hace tiempo le habia puesto bruto cable de alimentacion(que me prestaron, por que sale carito) y seguia haciendo lo mismo, le recontra asegure la masa en un bulon del cinto de seguridad y siguio haciendo lo mismo

ahora ya no lo hace, asi que por lo menos para el problema que tenia yo, me sirvio

saludos

PD: y es verdad lo de las casas de chunning:compralo, dura mas la bateria!cuac


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> alternador hecho a nuevo(y es bastante grandesito), bateria nueva, luces bailaban al ritmo de la musica, o sea las luces del auto, como ser las de posicion, bajas y altas, ahora ya no
> 
> hace tiempo le habia puesto bruto cable de alimentacion(que me prestaron, por que sale carito) y seguia haciendo lo mismo, le recontra asegure la masa en un bulon del cinto de seguridad y siguio haciendo lo mismo
> 
> ...



muy interesante saber que en la practica funciona.
estuve leyendo en mercadolibre las preguntas y respuestas y note 2 cosas:
muchos de los que preguntan parece que alquilan su auto para conciertos por que dicen tener 1000W de audio por aqui , 1500w por alla y en cada parlante.
y la otra es que el vendedor te dice que le capacitor ese arregla todos los problemas, hasta la malaria y rueda pinchada.

es indudable que algo hace, y el valor es grandecito, voy a mirar si fabricantes como elecond y esos fabrican.

PD1: tener en cuenta que si desconectas capacitor tenes luces audiorritmicas de fabrica.
PD2: te salio el pato al final ? cuac

edit: PD3 : tene en cuenta que con el circuito ese dependes de la activacion por el equipo, no te conviene una activacion manual ? cuando vos quieras lo activas si no queres tenerlo fijo siempre .

miremos : 
datos 
capacitor 2 F .....12v.........10 segundos de demora
valor de R. 10seg /2 = 5 ohms 
corriente maxima inicial:
12v /5 ohms = 2,4 amper  

pot. max de R = 12 * 2,4 amp= 28W pero solo unos segundos.....igual feo.....o no...una lampara de esa potencia va ok.

el tema es que , como te hago el dibujo podes dejar asi el capacitor que no esta a 12v directo, no trabaja con la capacidad util por la R. limitadora .

cuando cerras la llave (de 20 amper ) ahi tenes el capacitor en directo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

sino como circuito que te parece este , resencillo:

la llave que esta a + es la que inicia todo y te olvidas:
el C. se carga a travez de la R .
cuando se cargo al valor que vos queres se dispara el T. y activa el rele .........solito se pone en directo cuando el C. se cargo.
podes hacer que el disparo sea mas abrupto con el uso de 2 T .

no te parece mas sencillo ? y no dependes de tiempos, cuando se cargo se pone en directo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2009)

pasa que en la practica no es asi, el capacitor se descarga un poco con cada golpe(sonido bajo, bah), por eso me parece que no iria eso, bah no se, vos diras, volviendose a cargar inmediatamente antes del proximo golpe, parece cosa de cencia y estudeo pero el display marca eso

o sea, lo que quiero es que se desconecte el capacitor cuando no se usa el stereo y que al prender el stereo el capacitor se cargue a traves de la resistencia(y si calienta como estufa), pasados unos segundos no es necesario esa limitacion a traves de la resistencia.

a ver, mi idea es la siguiente, el auto no se usa todos los dias, si lo dejo conectado 24 hs al capacitor mas el display y el circuito asociado, despues de unos dias, va a prender el auto?ojo, todavia no hice las mediciones pertinentes al caso, no creo que sea mucho consumo, pero con el correr de los dias, el consumo del capacitor por perdidas, el display, el circuito, el reloj del auto(es una boludez pero gasta), encima tiene ecu el auto, asi que mantiene la memoria de no se que cosa

con decirte que a veces tengo que inflarle las ruedas antes de sali de casa por que estan bastaaante desinfladas

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 15, 2009)

jua jua... eso pasa por seguir las normas de instalacion de las casas de chuning y de electricidad automotriz, que no tienen ni peeep idea de electricidad y mucho menos de electronica..... 
la conexion a bateria debe hacerse tanto el positivo como el negativo, ambos cables deben ir derechito a bateria! y deben ir conectados directamente a sus bornes mediante un muy buen terminal, y estos si es posible deben ser repasados con soldadura luego de ser crimpeados. nada de chasis, porque toda la instalacion del auto esta puesta al chasis, y eso produce lazos de masa, por ej, para un amplificador que entrega 1500W REALES y tomando una eficiencia de conversion de 65% (amplificador clase AB y convertidor DC/DC) tenes 177A medios de bateria en un golpe de bajos, para que no se caiga la tension en el cable deberias colocar 2 cables de 25mm² de seccion, uno para negativo y otro para positivo, una buena bateria que entregue minimo 400Acc SAE (corriente de arranque) y un alternador grandesito. cuando vos colocas ese semejante zorullo en paralelo al amplificador lo que haces es desacoplar para la baja frecuencia la corriente que pasa por el CABLEADO hacia el amplificador, consecuencia, las variaciones de corriente que absorbe el amplificador las entrega el capacitor y no el chasis del auto. todo eso por no respetar un cableado sano, el cableado que puede hacer un electricista automotriz deja muchisimo que desear, de hecho no tienen ni idea. el tema es que para consumos pequeños utilizar el chasis como retorno hace muchisimo mas sencillo el cableado y mucho mas barato (1 solo cable por cada consumo que 2 cables). pero para tanta corriente y tomada desde tan lejos de la bateria hace que se produzcan esas caidas de tension, te doy un ej, una conexion entre baterias y amplificador que presente 28mΩ de resistencia (si, 0.028Ω) con 177A genera una caida de 5V y en una bateria de 12V representa un 41.7% menos de tension disponible, muuucho no? por eso debes colocar un conductor para cada polo, derecho del amplificador a los bornes de baterias.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> por ej, para un amplificador que entrega 1500W REALES y tomando una eficiencia de conversion de 65% (amplificador clase AB y convertidor DC/DC) tenes 177A medios de bateria en un golpe de bajos, para que no se caiga la tension en el cable deberias colocar 2 cables de 25mm² de seccion, .



esas cosas no las comprendo , son valores reales ?

el auto entrega 12v para poder generar en una carga 1500W deberia ser esa carga (digamos parlantes) de 
1500w/12 = 125 amper
12/125 = 0,096 .digamos 0,1 ohms

tienen esos parlantes 0,1 ohms de impedancia ?
que cable utilizan para llegar de el amplificador a ellos ?
que alambre usan esos parlantes ?

son valores de potencia reales esos ?


----------



## alexus (Ago 15, 2009)

la resistencia debe de ser de por lo menos 25 watios (porcelana)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2009)

la resistencia la trae el capacitor dentro del empaque original, no se de qeu potencia es, mide un centimetro de largo. paginas donde lei del tema indican un watt o 2 

eso si, calienta como estufa

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

en realidad segun los calculines no es para tanto , recuerden que esa R calentara un bochin solo cuando caiga el maximo de tension o sea en el momento de su carga.
de un lado hay cero y del otro 12v.
este proceso dura unos segundos , a medida que el C se carga la DDP en la R. disminuye y su corriente , por lo tanto la disipacion grossa es solo esos segundos.

creo que dijeron que luego se puentea.

sino ......no se como la conectan.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2009)

exacto, pasados 20 o 30 segundos se saca la resistencia y se deja en directo

eso es precisamente lo que quiero que haga el circuito que planteo mas arriba, pero no se si funcionara, ademas de tener que usar reles de que capacidad?

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2009)

el asunto es que te dijeron que van fijos esos C.
y en todos lados se ponen fijos.

por que no PROBAS .


ponelo fijo una semana , mira como se comporta.

luego ponelo a travez de una llave una semana , mira como se comporta.

y luego ves si haces un circuito.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

No leí todo el tema pero el capacitor no se conecta con reles ni  diodos... con nada!
Lo de la resistencia en serie es la primera vez, hasta que el cap llega a la tensión de tu batería, despues se conecta en paralelo con el positivo y negativo del amplificador (no con el remote, por las dudas) a no más de 30Cm (no es obligación pero es más efectivo)...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 16, 2009)

exacto, con nada

pero al quedar eternamente conectado en cuanto tiempo gasta la bateria al punto en qeu el auto no enciende mas?

el consumo es algo que le tengo qeu medir, todavia no tuve la oprtunidad

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

El capacitor no gasta la bateria . Y si el display es de los que quedan siempre encendidos no hay problema, yo tengo un voltimetro marca Audiopipe que está siempre conectado y el consumo es minimo...
Y respondiendo a tu pregunta, te puede gastar la bateria en 1 o 2 años


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 16, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> exacto, con nada
> 
> pero al quedar eternamente conectado en cuanto tiempo gasta la bateria al punto en qeu el auto no enciende mas?
> 
> ...



bueno. a pesar de que aparentemente nadie me dio bola con lo que dije, voy a dar un ultimo consejo.....
en el caso de que coloques el capacitor, debes tener en cuenta para que se utiliza, un capacitor en paralelo con la alimentacion baja la impedancia que "ve" el amplificador en su conexion a batería, esto significa que las variaciones de corriente en la alimentacion las absorbe el capacitor y no la bateria, ésta a su vez "ve" un consumo de corriente mas parejo y con menores variaciones, como el capacitor debe suministrar grandes picos de corriente debe tener una impedancia interna menor que la impedancia del cableado de batería, entonces debe estar lo mas cerca posible del amplificador y con cables acordes, por eso es que desaconsejo plenamente el uso de reles, no sirven para este caso, porque lo que va a provocar es aumentar la resistencia serie equivalente entre el capacitor y el consumo (amplificador) anulando en gran parte la mejora que pueda aportar el capacitor. los capacitores no consumen corriente (a menos que presenten perdidas, en cuyo caso es por que estan defectuosos) lo que no se que es lo que consume es ese relojito pedorro que algunos fabricantes ponen encima de éste. a todo esto, como se que nadie me va a dar bola, te digo, proba lo que te estoy diciendo, haz tu propia experiencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> PD: le queres bajar la impedancia de alimentacion al amplificador poniendole semejante porongo (donde se seba el mate) y le vas a meter un rele chino? *que lo unico que hace es aumentar exageradamente la ESR del capacitor?* para eso no le pongas naaaada





			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> porque lo que va a provocar es aumentar la *resistencia serie equivalente* entre el capacitor y el consumo (amplificador) anulando en gran parte la mejora que pueda aportar el capacitor.




   

hazard: Se te chispoteó lo de la ESR? No hay efecto de la ESR en ese circuito....

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 16, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hazard_1998 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fernandob, si 1500w se entregan a parlantes, desde bateria debe suministrar mas de 1500w, porque el amplificador no tiene una eficiencia del 100%, de hecho tome como ejemplo uno que tenga un rendimiento de 65%, con ampis tipo clase D el rendimiento es de alrededor de 85% - 90%
si te fijas, 1500W/0.65 =2307.7W
2307.7/13V = 177.5A
con un cableado desde bateria a amplificador que presente 0.028Ω de resistencia (ejemplo) y pasando un pico de 177.5A
177.5 x 0.028= 4.97V. esa es la caida de tension entre la bateria y el amplificador, osea, cuando la bateria este en 13V en el amplificador vas a tener 13 - 4.97= 8.03V, por eso es importante el cableado, tiene que tener ambos cables a bateria, debe hacerse bien, y no como en las casas de chuning...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 16, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> hazard_1998 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como que no, el capacitor no solamente es un bulk, sino que bypassea el cableado, debe tener la menor impedancia posible, si le colocas un rele con su resistencia de contacto asociada, le estas aumentando su impedancia, (a la corriente que debe entregar es una resistencia serie que se suma a su ESR).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

No entiendo   
Lo que quieren hacer no es un soft-start para el capacitor de un tera-faradio ese que va en paralelo con el amplificador?
Adjunto el esquema que yo he entendido...
No veo que tiene que ver el relay con la ESR del capacitor (que además no podemos modificarla...)

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo
> Lo que quieren hacer no es un soft-start para el capacitor de un tera-faradio ese que va en paralelo con el amplificador?
> Adjunto el esquema que yo he entendido...
> No veo que tiene que ver el relay con la ESR del capacitor (que además no podemos modificarla...)
> ...



No sos el unico que no entiende, SON VARIOS LOS QUE NO ENTIENDEN e inventan cosas :x 
El capacitor es de 1 F , no de un Tera   jaja
Lo que hace el relé es aumentar la resistencia entre el capacitor y el amplificador (es obvio porque los contactos poseen una resistencia mayor a la que tendria si fuera solo el cable).
Yo no es por alardear pero hace tiempo que me dedico a esto y  estoy seguro de como se hace


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Lo que hace el relé es aumentar la resistencia entre el capacitor y el amplificador (es obvio porque los contactos poseen una resistencia mayor a la que tendria si fuera solo el cable).



Seeee....eso ya lo sé, lo que no entiendo es por que aumenta la ESR del capacitor...así como está conectado.

Pregunto: El relay, interruptor o lo que sea...va entre la batería y el capacitor o entre el capacitor y el amplificador?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

"Pregunto: El relay, interruptor o lo que sea...va entre la batería y el capacitor o entre el capacitor y el amplificador? "

Es que no va nada, el capacitor se carga con la resistencia unicamente la primera vez... y cuando alcanza la tension de la bateria se saca la resistencia y se deja en paralelo con la alimentacion del amplificador. Conectado de forma permanente y sin componentes adicionales.

http://www.bcae1.com/ 
-> tema 46


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

Ahhhh....que al ped*** este hilo entonces....


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

Quizá se expresó mal el compañero, la esr no cambia, aumenta la resistencia total si se agregan los contactos del relé.
Entre la bateria, el amplificador y el capacitor solo van cables...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ahhhh....que al ped*** este hilo entonces....



Si eso es lo que pensás directamente no opines y listo, acá nadie te obliga... además hay que RESPETAR a los demás. Me pareció muy desubicado el comentario.

Acá les adjunto unas imagenes de como se conecta: 
http://www.bcae1.com/images/gifs/capchg09.gif
http://www.bcae1.com/images/gifs/capchg10.gif
http://www.bcae1.com/images/gifs/capchg05.gif


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te habrá parecido desubicado por que es un tema que vos conocés bien, pero si de movida hubieras expuesto que no hay que usar interruptores, relays ni nada por el estilo, el largo de este hilo se hubiera reducido en un 90%...sin opiniones que lo unico que logran es marear a quien lo lee....ahora y en el futuro...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

Y si eso es lo qe vengo diciendo desde el mensaje 25


----------



## fernandob (Ago 16, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> [bueno. a pesar de que aparentemente nadie me dio bola con lo que dije, voy a dar un ultimo consejo.....
> .



viste ?
lo suelo ver, aunque tengas razon.
es que una cosa es acertar con decir lo correcto y otra es acertar con decir lo que el otro quiere escuchar.
lo segundo suele funcionar mejor con lso humanos.

LUEGO en respuesta al post 30 :
creo que no me entendiste con mi duda , que en verdad no la comprendo :
de verdad esos amplificadore sy esos parlantes manejan esas potencias ?
por que como dices segun lso calculso entonces los cables hacia lso parlantes deberian de ser de cuanto ?......20 mm o mas .

la verdad me parecen exagerados esos valores :
cientos de amperes en y hacia un parlante.
no suelo mas que escuchar la radio o un cassete en el taller, pèro siempre use cables de 0,5mm hacia los bafles.

si un bafle manejase mil w en 12v o mas deberia llegar a el cables muy gordos.
y ni imagino el sonido...te mata.

no sera pottencia de audio ? db (cosa que mucho no entiendo) ..........pero no potencia de la que es V* I .

no se, me parecen valores ilogicos.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Fernandob, Bienvenido al mundo del Audiocar. 20,000W en un carroy demás.

El tipo sabe lo que hace, ya que antes de darle a la perilla del volumen, acelera el coche para aumentar la corriente disponible y no "quemar" las baterías.

YouTube - 20,000 Watt Tahoe 4 18's-Tremendous Bass 29 - Drop Zone

Saludos.

PD: Fernandob, por dentro, un amplificador automotriz no es mas que un gran conversor elevador DC-DC con un bruto amplificador, y este ultimo puede ser A, AB, H, D. EL Conversor eleva los 12VDC de la batería a la tension simetrica que necesite el amplificador. La impedancia que se maneja en el audiocar abarca desde 4Ohm a 0.5Ohm. Así que en la salida de un amplificador vas a ver decenas de volts de salida RMS y un montonal de amperes para generar la potencia al parlante.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 16, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> bueno. a pesar de que aparentemente nadie me dio bola con lo que dije



por lo menos yo no, por la mala onda, vio?



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ahhhh....que al ped*** este hilo entonces....



y retomando justamente con lo anterior, pense que tenias buena onda   , me doy cuenta que no, no te interesa, no leas, es sencillo

fernandob, mil millon watt ponen en los autos, si fuese asi tendrian que conectarse a una central electrica

fernandoae, que potencia es esa boss?, el woofer gris es un selenium bass?

saludos(a todos)


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

"fernandoae, que potencia es esa boss?"
Es una BOSS C550. Tira 800W rms... aunque no la estoy aprovechando del todo porque los subs son un poco chicos (250RMS c/u). Y el pasabajos lo tengo con el corte en 120HZ... podría alimentar unos medios y unos tweeters... pero eso para cuando cambie la Berlingo y armé de otra forma el equipo.
Los 4 chicos los muevo con el estereo y los tres 12" de arriba con una pyramid de 600W que está del otro lado.

"el woofer gris es un selenium bass?"
Si, se me despego la etiqueta   viene un modelo igual que es con leds  

Acá tenés algunas fotos...

El video que subió Tacatomon es de STEVE MEADE, en YouTube hay bastantes videos de el... que envidia!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "fernandoae, que potencia es esa boss?"
> Es una BOSS C550. Tira 800W rms... aunque no la estoy aprovechando del todo porque los subs son un poco chicos (250RMS c/u). Y el pasabajos lo tengo con el corte en 120HZ... podría alimentar unos medios y unos tweeters... pero eso para cuando cambie la Berlingo y armé de otra forma el equipo.
> Los 4 chicos los muevo con el estereo y los tres 12" de arriba con una pyramid de 600W que está del otro lado.
> 
> ...



Que envidia?, De quedarse sordo. El Audiocar me encanta, tener un coche bien equipado, con un sonido que haga voltear a la gente es genial, pero no es genial quedarse sordo como ese tipo, eso ya es una exageración. Estarás de acuerdo supongo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

Completamente de acuerdo... lo lindo por ahi es ir a algún lado, estacionarse y armar una fiestita  pero escuchar fuerte mientras manejas no... 
Se pueden ver las fotos de mi Face? Lo configuré como público pero hace unos dias no podian verlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

Ya vi las fotos, con eso armas tremenda fiesta con la cajuela abierta ejejeje. La verdad, es muy satisfactorio el tema del audiocar, además es mejor si lo experimentas vos mismo, armandolo desde cero y ajustando, asistiendo a eventos y demás.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola

! PERDÓN POR TANTA PALABREÍA. !

Zeta_Bola 1
Mensage Original 14/Aug/2009
Solicita: Un Circuito Que Desconecte Un Cap. De 2 Faradios El Cual Debe Estar Conectado Al Amplificador(Lo Llaman Potencia) Cuando Encienda La Radio.

1- Que Se Desconecte El Capacitor De La Batería Cuando La Radio Esté Apagada.
2- Cuando Encienda La Radio Que Se Conecte El Capacitor Atraves De Una Resistencia (47 Ohms) a La Batería Por Un Periodo De Tiempo X.
3- Despues De Ese Periodo De Tiempo X, Que El Capacitor Quede Conectado Directamente Al Amplificador (Sin La Resistencia).
4- No Será Necesario Descargar El Capacitor Al Apagar La Radio Pues El Capacitor Trae Un Circuito Para Ese Fin.

El Circuito Que Le "Envió" Zeta_Bola_1" a "Alexus" Me Parece Correcto Si: (Condicional)

A- Cuando Llegue La Señal "Remoto" Al "Temporizador", Éste Energize Al "RELE 1" y Permanesca Energizado Mientras Esté Presente La Señal "Remoto".
B- Esto Hace Que El Capacitor Se Cargue Atravez De "Rele 1", "Rele 2" y La Resistencia De 47 Ohms.
C- El "Temporizador" Debe Energizar a "Rele 2" Despues De Un Periodo Tiempo X Para Que El Capacitor Quede Conectado Directamente a La Batería y, Segun El Diagrama (Esquematico), El Capacitor Quedará Conectado Directamente Al Amplificador.
D- Cuando Apaguen La Radio Desaparecerá La Señal "Remoto" Con Lo Que Todo Volverá a Como Estaba Originalmente.

Ahora Bien: Vi En Internet Varios Fabricantes De Relevadores (Rele) y Todos Garantizan Una Resistencia En Los Contactos En El Rango De 20 a 50 Miliohms. Lo Cual, Creo Yo, No Afectaría Al Amplificador.
Sin Embargo: Mide La Corriente Que Circula De La Batería Hacia El Amplificador (Digamos a 3/4 De La Potencia Del Amplificador). Casi Estoy Seguro Que No Sobrepasará Los 30 Ampers.
Con El Dato Que Obtengas En Esta Medición Podrás Seleccionar El Relevador.
Además: Puedes Utilizar Un Arreglo Con Transistores MOS-FET. Estos Llegan a Tener Una Impedancia De DREIN a SOURCE Mucho Menor Que Los Contactos De Los Relevadores.

El Circuito Recomendado Por "Fernandob" Tambien Es Bueno Solo Que Es Manual y Como Dice "Zeta_Bola_1" (Con Otras Palabras) -Cuando Llegue Un Tamborazo El Capacitor Probablemente Se Descargue Con Lo Que De Nuevo Se Abrirá El Contacto Del Relevador Afectando La Salida Del Amplificador. Habría Que Seleccionar Con Mucho Cuidado El Zener. Pero Si El Tamborazo Es Mas o Menos Frecuente ?

Por Otra Parte: Dicen Los Que Saben Que Para Seleccionar Un Alambre y Este No Se Caliente Más De Lo Normal Se Debe Procurar No Sobrepasar Los 2 Amperes Por Milimetro Cuadrado.
Asi Que Si El Amplificador Demanda Una Corriente De 30 Amp. El Alambre (o Cable) Debe Tener 2 x 30 = 60 mm Cuadrados (7.7mm Por Lado De Alambre Cuadrado).
"Fernandob" Dice Algo En Su Mensage Del 15/agosto 1:57  - 125 Amp. Esto Sería Un Alambre De 2 x 125 = 250 mm Cuadrados (15.8 mm Por Lado De Alambre Cuadrado). 
Tambien "Hazard_ 1998" Dice Algo En Su Mensaje Del 16 Agosto 2:25 PM, - 177.5 Amp. Esto Es 2 x 177.5 = 355 mm Cuadrados (18.8 mm Por Lado De Alambre Cuadrado).
Entonces: Viendo La Tabla De Abajo Respecto a Los Alambres (o Cables):
Para   30 Amp Sería AWG Calibre 8.
Para 125 Amp Sería AWG Calibre 0.
Para 177 Amp Sería AWG Calibre 00.

Por Favor Ir Hasta El Final De La Tabla (Si Les Sigue Interesando Esta Discución).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tabla de grosores AWG (American Wire Gauge)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La presente tabla muestra la equivalencia entre los grosores AWG y el sistema de medida inglés (imperial).

Dia-mils = diámetro en mils (1 mil = 1e-3 pulgadas)
TPI = turns-per-inch, vueltas por pulgada. útil para el cálculo de bobinados.
Dia-mm = diámetro en mm
Circ-mils = área de la sección recta en mils circulares (1 circ-mil = d^2 siendo d el diámetro en mils).
Ohms/kft = ohms por 1000 pies
Ft/Ohm = Número de pies requeridos para 1 ohm de resistencia
Ft/Lb = Pies por Libra de peso
Ohms/Lb = Ohms por libra de peso.
Lb/kft = Libras por 1000 pies
*Amps = Tasa de corriente admisible basado en 750 circ-mils por ampere.
MaxAmp = Corriente máxima admisible basado en 500 circ-mils por ampere.


1 Ft = 0.3048 m
1 inch = 0.0254 m
1 Lb = 453.5924 g

AWG       Dia-mils  TPI       Dia-mm    Circ-mils Ohms/Kft  Ft/Ohm    Ft/Lb     Ohms/Lb   Lb/Kft    *Amps     MaxAmps

0000    459.99    2.1740    11.684    211592    0.0490     20402    1.5613    0.0001    640.48    282.12    423.18
000      409.63    2.4412    10.405    167800    0.0618     16180    1.9688    0.0001    507.93    223.73    335.60
00        364.79    2.7413    9.2657    133072    0.0779     12831    2.4826    0.0002    402.80    177.43    266.14
 0         324.85    3.0783    8.2513    105531    0.0983     10175    3.1305    0.0003    319.44    140.71    211.06
 1         289.29    3.4567    7.3480     83690    0.1239    8069.5    3.9475    0.0005    253.33    111.59    167.38
 2         257.62    3.8817    6.5436     66369    0.1563    6399.4    4.9777    0.0008    200.90    88.492    132.74
 3         229.42    4.3588    5.8272     52633    0.1970    5075.0    6.2767    0.0012    159.32    70.177    105.27
 4         204.30    4.8947    5.1893     41740    0.2485    4024.7    7.9148    0.0020    126.35    55.653    83.480
 5         181.94    5.4964    4.6212     33101    0.3133    3191.7    9.9804    0.0031    100.20    44.135    66.203
 6         162.02    6.1721    4.1153     26251    0.3951    2531.1    12.585    0.0050    79.460    35.001    52.501
 7         144.28    6.9308    3.6648     20818    0.4982    2007.3    15.869    0.0079    63.014    27.757    41.635
 8         128.49    7.7828    3.2636     16509    0.6282    1591.8    20.011    0.0126    49.973    22.012    33.018
 9         114.42    8.7396    2.9063     13092    0.7921    1262.4    25.233    0.0200    39.630    17.456    26.185
10         101.90    9.8140    2.5881     10383    0.9989    1001.1    31.819    0.0318    31.428    13.844    20.765
11         90.741    11.020    2.3048    8233.9    1.2596    793.93    40.122    0.0505    24.924    10.978    16.468
12         80.807    12.375    2.0525    6529.8    1.5883    629.61    50.593    0.0804    19.765    8.7064    13.060
13         71.961    13.896    1.8278    5178.3    2.0028    499.31    63.797    0.1278    15.675    6.9045    10.357
14         64.083    15.605    1.6277    4106.6    2.5255    395.97    80.447    0.2031    12.431    5.4755    8.2132
15         57.067    17.523    1.4495    3256.7    3.1845    314.02    101.44    0.3230    9.8579    4.3423    6.5134
16         50.820    19.677    1.2908    2582.7    4.0156    249.03    127.91    0.5136    7.8177    3.4436    5.1654
17         45.257    22.096    1.1495    2048.2    5.0636    197.49    161.30    0.8167    6.1997    2.7309    4.0963
18         40.302    24.813    1.0237    1624.3    6.3851    156.62    203.39    1.2986    4.9166    2.1657    3.2485
19         35.890    27.863    0.9116    1288.1    8.0514    124.20    256.47    2.0648    3.8991    1.7175    2.5762
20         31.961    31.288    0.8118    1021.5    10.153    98.496    323.41    3.2832    3.0921    1.3620    2.0430
21         28.462    35.134    0.7229    810.10    12.802    78.111    407.81    5.2205    2.4521    1.0801    1.6202
22         25.346    39.453    0.6438    642.44    16.143    61.945    514.23    8.3009    1.9446    0.8566    1.2849
23         22.572    44.304    0.5733    509.48    20.356    49.125    648.44    13.199    1.5422    0.6793    1.0190
24         20.101    49.750    0.5106    404.03    25.669    38.958    817.66    20.987    1.2230    0.5387    0.8081
25         17.900    55.866    0.4547    320.41    32.368    30.895    1031.1    33.371    0.9699    0.4272    0.6408
26         15.940    62.733    0.4049    254.10    40.815    24.501    1300.1    53.061    0.7692    0.3388    0.5082
27         14.195    70.445    0.3606    201.51    51.467    19.430    1639.4    84.371    0.6100    0.2687    0.4030
28         12.641    79.105    0.3211    159.80    64.898    15.409    2067.3    134.15    0.4837    0.2131    0.3196
29         11.257    88.830    0.2859    126.73    81.835    12.220    2606.8    213.31    0.3836    0.1690    0.2535
30         10.025    99.750    0.2546    100.50    103.19    9.6906    3287.1    339.18    0.3042    0.1340    0.2010
31         8.9276    112.01    0.2268    79.702    130.12    7.6850    4145.0    539.32    0.2413    0.1063    0.1594
32         7.9503    125.78    0.2019    63.207    164.08    6.0945    5226.7    857.55    0.1913    0.0843    0.1264
33         7.0799    141.24    0.1798    50.125    206.90    4.8332    6590.8    1363.6    0.1517    0.0668    0.1003
34         6.3048    158.61    0.1601    39.751    260.90    3.8329    8310.8    2168.1    0.1203    0.0530    0.0795
35         5.6146    178.11    0.1426    31.524    328.99    3.0396     10480    3447.5    0.0954    0.0420    0.0630
36         5.0000    200.00    0.1270    25.000    414.85    2.4105     13215    5481.7    0.0757    0.0333    0.0500
37         4.4526    224.59    0.1131    19.826    523.11    1.9116     16663    8716.2    0.0600    0.0264    0.0397
38         3.9652    252.20    0.1007    15.723    659.63    1.5160     21012     13859    0.0476    0.0210    0.0314
39         3.5311    283.20    0.0897    12.469    831.78    1.2022     26496     22037    0.0377    0.0166    0.0249
40         3.1445    318.01    0.0799    9.8880    1048.9    0.9534     33410     35040    0.0299    0.0132    0.0198
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alguien Dijo - El Amplificador Es De 1500 Watts.
Vamos Quitando 1500 Watts y Llamando a Estos X Watts o xW.

A- El Amplificador Hace Que Las Bocinas (Speakers) Disipen Una Potencia xW ?
B- El Amplificador Disipa Una Potencia De xW ?
C- El Amplificador Puede Generar Una xW De Audio ?
    Etc. Etc.

Lo Que Yo Creo Importante Es Que La Potencia De Audio (Sonido) Que Un Amplificador Puede Generar 
Está En La Habilidad De Hacer Que Circule Una Corriente X En Las Bocinas (AltoParlantes) Para Lograr xW De Audio.

Encontré En Internet Varias Formas De Expresar La Potencia De Los Amplificadores De Audio:

PMPO Watts (Peak Music Power Output) P real x K
Esta Forma Dice Que La Potencia Real Se Multiplica Por K y Que K (A Modo Sarcástico) 
Es Algo Así Como La Raiz Cuadrada De La Edad De Mi Abuelita. (+- Palabras Del Autor Del Artículo)
Esta Forma De Exprezar La Potencia De Los Amplis Es COMERCIAL y Es Utilizada Para Que Los Consumidores (Los Que Compran) Crean Que a Mayor xW Mejor Será El Ampli.

 (Root Mean Squared)
Esta Forma De Exprezar La Potencia De Audio En Los Amplis. Es Científica, Esto Quiere Decir Que En Cualquier Lugar Del Mundo Un Ampli De 1500 RMS Watts. Se Podrá Verificar Pues Se Trabaja Con V. I. R. W.  No Asi Con El Anterior Donde La Constante K Es Variable. 

PMP Watts (Peak Music Power)
Este Ya No Lo Analizé............

Nuestro xW En RMS Watts Debe Ser Medido En El Rango De 20 Hz a 20Khz. Es El Rango De Frecuencias Que Oímos.

Bien:
En Forma Empírica Podemos Medir La Potencia De Nuestro Ampli.
Le Aplicamos a Nuestro Ampli. a La Entrada Una Señal De 1Khz.
Subimos El Volumen Digamos a La Mitad De Su Recorrido. Si Los Aturde Le Pueden Bajar.
Medimos La Caida De Tensión En Las Bocinas. xV.
Medimos La Corriente Que Circula Por Las Bocinas xI.
Entonces xV Multiplicado Por xI Nos Da xW En Ese Punto Del Ampli. Esto Es: RMS Watts @ 1Khz. 
(Por Supuesto Nuestro Multímetro Da Lecturas En RMS, Si Lo Hacen Con Osciloscopio Deberan Sacar El Tan Sonado RMS).
Todos Los Multimetros Leyendo Corriente Alterna Dan La Lectura En RMS. Excepto, Claro, Los Diseñador Para Leer Pick To Pick.

Adjunto Tambien El Comportamiento De La Resistencia y El Capacitor Que Se Pretendía Conectar A La Entrada Del Ampli.

Saludos
a Sus Ordenes.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> LUEGO en respuesta al post 30 :
> creo que no me entendiste con mi duda , que en verdad no la comprendo :
> de verdad esos amplificadore sy esos parlantes manejan esas potencias ?
> por que como dices segun lso calculso entonces los cables hacia lso parlantes deberian de ser de cuanto ?......20 mm o mas .
> ...





			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> el auto entrega 12v para poder generar en una carga 1500W deberia ser esa carga (digamos parlantes) de
> 1500w/12 = 125 amper
> 12/125 = 0,096 .digamos 0,1 ohms
> 
> tienen esos parlantes 0,1 ohms de impedancia ?



Te faltó un pasito en el medio: El conversor DC/DC.
Estos amplificadores elevan el voltaje de 12V a +-XX, y usualmente los que dicen tener varios miles no pasan de unos pocos cientos de Watts, pero aún así comen bastante corriente.

Con +-55V tenés 1500W *de pico* en 2Ω, por lo que se vende como un amplificador de 1500W (publicidad, ¿vio?), en los 12V va a tomar picos de 125A y en los bornes de salida va a haber unos "miserables" 27A y un "raquítico" cablecito de 2,5mm² va a soportar el pico.
No son pocos Amper, pero sí mucho menos que los 125 del principio.

Falta considerar las eficiencias en todo esto: digamos que un 60-65% del amplificador (un AB bueno) y un 90-95% en el elevador de voltaje (en el mejor de los casos) y eso da un 61% y fracción de eficiencia total (otra vez en el mejor de los casos).
Regla de tres y los 1500W de pico sobre 2Ω resultan ser 2460W en total y eso son poco más de 200A en 12V.
¿RMS? La mitad de corriente (¿Qué nos vamos a preocupar por 100A?).

Si vamos a la página de cualquier fabricante serio de amplificador (Crown, QSC, etc.), los más grandes ultra super qué sé yo, rondan los 1500W y hay monstruos de algún poco más de potencia y te bajan la tensión de donde sea que los conectes. Pero mágicamente en un auto se dan estas potencias. Debe ser por la nafta con megaoctanos, supongo.
Más todavía: Si con 10.000W sonorizan estadios... Conclusiones a cargo de quien las quiera sacar.

Realmente, en audiocar algo me huele mal. O mejor dicho, a cuento. No de hadas, pero sí fantástico.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> PD: Fernandob, por dentro, un amplificador automotriz no es mas que un gran conversor elevador DC-DC con un bruto amplificador, y este ultimo puede ser A, AB, H, D. EL Conversor eleva los 12VDC de la batería a la tension simetrica que necesite el amplificador. La impedancia que se maneja en el audiocar abarca desde 4Ohm a 0.5Ohm. Así que en la salida de un amplificador vas a ver decenas de volts de salida RMS y un montonal de amperes para generar la potencia al parlante.



Yo igual se los dije.
 Ahora, He visto instalaciones con calibre 0, pero no usan una potencia monoblock de 20,000W sola... No, usan varias de 800W RMS, unas 4. Tambien, al juntar 2 cables calibre 0, se obtienen 250A RMS por el conductor, así que no hay limites en el audicar   Claro para los LOCOS!.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

Mrcarlos vos lo dijiste, PURO PALABRERIO 
Ya está si quieren con rele y huevadas haganlo, pero no es la forma correcta. El capacitor DEBE estar conectado de forma PERMANENTE.
Saludos.

PD: piensen bien donde van a poner la resistencia, no vaya a ser que se les prenda fuego el auto


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 17, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> hazard_1998 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



disculpame zeta, pero si tuviera mala onda no me hubiera calentado en explicarte nada... 
por otro lado se bastante bien del tema, (me dedico a conversion de energia y a energias alternativas), vos toma como quieras los consejos de cada uno, pero realmente no fueron de mala onda los comentarios, solo que veo que la gran mayoria se guia por el marketing y por los consejos de cierta gente de no muchos escrupulos que ademas no tienen mucha formacion que digamos en el tema. haz tu propia experiencia.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 17, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disculpen, pero no me entendieron a lo que voy, (salvo fernandoae) claro, la ESR interna del capacitor no cambia, pero realmente que es la ESR? = la resistencia serie equivalente, que seria el equivalente thevenin de las resistencias serie y paralelo del capacitor, cuando colocamos una resistencia en serie a un capacitor, la carga y la fuente de tension ven a un capacitor con una resist interna distinta a la esperada, (tomando la resistencia externa serie como parte del capacitor), por eso dije que la ESR aumenta, no es que aumenta la resistencia serie equivalente interna del capacitor, sino que la fuente y la carga ven un capacitor con una ESR mayor a causa de la resistencia serie agregada, como si el capacitor fuera mas chico.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 17, 2009)

listo hazard, lee los anteriores comentarios que hiciste y te vas a dar cuenta

gracias a todos

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 18, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> listo hazard, lee los anteriores comentarios que hiciste y te vas a dar cuenta
> 
> gracias a todos
> 
> saludos



ya los lei y los volvi a releer, parece que vos todavia no, otra cosa, no me confundas con ezavalla, yo en ningun momento dije que el hilo era al pedo, simplemente di mis consejos, si te sirven bien, si no te sirven a vos, quiza a otro si, asi que como te dije antes, haz tu propia experiencia, y toma como quieras lo que te dije antes y lo que te digo ahora, total, a vos (como dijo fernandoae) solo te interesa lo que concuerda con lo que vos pensas, no te interesa escuchar una opinion distinta...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 18, 2009)

listo


----------



## Papusxxdd (Ago 18, 2009)

Quiero saver una cosa, he visto q vienen las baterias de gel para el auto son mucho mas caras eso sí, que segun se dice son mejores para el audio y hace rato me vengo preguntando que pasaria si en vez de un capacitor al lado de la potencia se pusiera una pequeña bateria de gel de 12v, queria saver si alguien hizo algo de eso y si funcionaria de mejor forma que el capacitor de 2 uf es solo una cosa que me paso por la mente la otra vez.-


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2009)

El tema con las baterias es que las que vienen de serie con el vehiculo no están hechas para ciclos de descarga profundos y se deterioran más rápido cuando baja mucho la tensión...

El tema de poner una batería cerca del amplificador no es mala, pero no reemplaza al capacitor... son dos cosas completamente diferentes.
La función del capacitor es entregar grandes cantidades de corriente cuando el amplificador lo requiere (en los golpes), y mantener la tensión lo más constante posible. Hay quienes dicen que no hace falta si el cableado está bien hecho y esto es cierto, pero el capacitor ayuda... es mi opinión...

Esto es lo mejorcito de hoy dia: http://www.conscious-robots.com/raul/voz/rec_voz.htm
Es una combinacion de batería y capacitor. Con un acabado impecable!
Si quieren informaciónrmarse un poco más lo mejor es Google, hay de todo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 18, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> El tema con las baterias es que las que vienen de serie con el vehiculo no están hechas para ciclos de descarga profundos y se deterioran más rápido cuando baja mucho la tensión...
> 
> El tema de poner una batería cerca del amplificador no es mala, pero no reemplaza al capacitor... son dos cosas completamente diferentes.
> La función del capacitor es entregar grandes cantidades de corriente cuando el amplificador lo requiere (en los golpes), y mantener la tensión lo más constante posible. Hay quienes dicen que no hace falta si el cableado está bien hecho y esto es cierto, pero el capacitor ayuda... es mi opinión...
> ...



estoy de acuerdo con vos fernandoae, el tema es que en un amplificador que este bien diseñado no deberia tener que agregarse mas desacople de alimentacion que el que debe tener adentro, es cierto que el capacitor ayuda, pero lamentablemente se usa mas como un parche para resolver un problema derivado del vicio de un mal cableado que como ayuda en si. el tema de colocar una bateria bien cerca del amplificador no se si suplanta al capacitor, de hecho la bateria se comporta de manera similar, el tema es cuanta resistencia interna tiene bateria y cuanto el capacitor, un capacitor almacena menor carga en coulombs que una bateria, pero tiene una resistencia interna muchisimo menor, consecuencia, el limite de corriente instantanea que puede entregar un capacitor esta muuuy por encima del de una bateria.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 18, 2009)

otra cosa, vi por ahi esquemas dibujados de como debe ir conectado el capacitor a la alimentacion del amplificador, y de nuevo, no estoy de acuerdo, el capacitor debe estar conectado sobre los bornes de alimentacion del amplificador, osea, vi por ahi que dicen que hay que colocar el cable desde bateria al capacitor, y de ahi al amplificador, y que ambos negativos colocarlos a chasis, grave error, los cables de potencia que provienen de bateria deben ir al amplificador, y los cables del capacitor tambien, y el punto de union de ambos conductores deben ser los bornes de alimentacion del amplificador, ese es un desacople correcto, no lo que sabe quien dibujo por ahi.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2009)

"el tema de colocar una bateria bien cerca del amplificador no se si suplanta al capacitor"
NO NO... no es lo mismo, por lo que mencionas de las resistencia interna.

"que ambos negativos colocarlos a chasis"
Lo de usar el chasis del auto como tierra algunos instaladores lo hacen por no usar un cable más! SON UNOS CHANTAS con todas las letras! eso no se hace.

"y el punto de union de ambos conductores deben ser los bornes de alimentacion del amplificador, ese es un desacople correcto, no lo que sabe quien dibujo por ahi."
Yo fuí el que subió los dibujitos esos, los saqué de una página para utilizarlos a modo de ejemplo(de que no se usan componentes adicionales).
Hazard vos te dedicas a hacer instalaciones?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ...La función del capacitor es entregar grandes cantidades de corriente cuando el amplificador lo requiere (en los golpes), y mantener la tensión lo más constante posible. Hay quienes dicen que no hace falta si el cableado está bien hecho y esto es cierto, pero el capacitor ayuda... es mi opinión...


Cual es el criterio de seleccion del valor del capacitor? 
O de otra forma, transitorios de *cuanta corriente* y *que duracion* se trata de "amortiguar" con un condensador de por ejemplo 2F ?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2009)

El criterio que se aplica generalmente es 1F cada 1000Wrms , con esto se reducen mucho las variaciones de tensión.
Aunque en definitiva la calidad de un sistema de car-audio no depende de un capacitor, depende del conjunto de componentes... no vamos a poner un set delantero de 4 vias si después vamos un estereo car-sound(tantas porquerias chinas hay dando vueltas  ) por ejemplo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2009)

Te pregunto por el criterio, porque con corrientes importantes para una bateria, 1 o 2F me parecian insuficientes.

Incluso ese criterio de 1F cada 1000W, *si esta pensado como apoyo de la bateria en corrientes grandes*  tambien creo que se queda corto.  -->  1000Wrms reales significa tomar de la bateria corrientes del orden de 100A --> Si a un condensador de 1F le saco 100A durante 0.1s la tension en bornes le baja *10V*. 

Si quisiera como maximo una caida de 2V durante 1s  (@100A) haria falta un monstruito de *50F*    ( Caida_de_tension = I*tiempo/C ).

En realidad, estando el C puesto , la caida puede ser la mitad o menor debido al aporte de la bateria. Pero se supone que esto se agrega porque a la bateria se le viene abajo la tension


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 18, 2009)

Eso es lo ideal, no lo necesario 
Y de 50F hay! pero el precio ni hablar!
http://media.photobucket.com/image/...t_bucket/SPLHYBRID25FaradDigitalCapacitor.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 18, 2009)

Tambien hay que ponerse a pensar que el amplificador NO va a demandar toda esa corriente continuamente durante un segundo, se fundiría el amplificador... Son solo picos, y es lo que amortigua 1, 2, 3, 5F.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 19, 2009)

No Tocatomon, tomar 100A en forma continua de una bateria significa tomar 1200W continuos (12V*100A). Si un amplificador dice ser de 1200W RMS y demanda *menos* a plena carga entonces es de marca Maravillas Audio.  
Oooootra cosa seria si esa potencia especificada correspondiera a requerimientos particulares (como los clase G o H) pero ya nos iriamos del tema.

Ademas, "los picos" tienen duracion y amplitud, *el capacitor no los filtra por solo llamarse "picos"* --> por eso justamente preguntaba que tipo de picos (amplitud y duracion) se queria atenuar con determinado capacitor.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Eso es lo ideal, no lo necesario
> Y de 50F hay! pero el precio ni hablar!
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...t_bucket/SPLHYBRID25FaradDigitalCapacitor.jpg


  haagggg !

por que no ponen esa foto comparativa.al lado de una persona, para ver el tamaño.......o al lado de un elefante   
por que asi solo no se da cuenta uno.
50F ! .se puede particionar ?


----------



## Elvyn (Sep 29, 2016)

sin duda alguna el tema esta bien detallado por todos ustedes, pero tengo una pregunta en ebay vi unos capacitores de precios baratos pero de mucho faradios, mi pregunta es la siguiente: puedo comprar cualquier capacitor y tener la confianza de que me va a dar el resultado que espero?


----------

